# Just built an Informant!



## megatrav (Nov 27, 2020)

Built with no issues (huge surprise to me haha).
I must say that I am in love with this pedal. It sounds really great and is nicer to play than any Rats I have played.
I think it actually sounds better into an amp that is either on the edge of breakup or is already clipping. 
It does sound okay into a clean amp, but I find myself actually wishing there was more distortion like a Rat. 
Does anyone know if it is possible to get more distortion out of it?
If so, I will probably end up building another one at some point and possibly try any mods anyone can suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Nov 27, 2020)

I made one with a ‘Voice’ knob (similar to Zendrive Voice knob). 

For the voice knob I put a 1kC pot in series between R8 and C5. (Don’t add R8 to the pcb, use the holes for R8 to attach wires for the pot and add the 470R resistor offboardThis mod changes the cutoff frequency where low frequencies are cut before clipping.

It’s also easy to add a bass pot instead of voice pot. From the junction of R8/C5, add a 10kC pot and 10uF cap in series to ground.


For more gain you could try to increase R5. Maybe 47k or 100k. Or use the trimmit pcb from here and put a 100k trimmer so you can dial it in how your want. This part of the circuit is a booster into the rat part of the circuit, so increasing R5 makes the boost louder. I haven’t tried this so can’t guarantee the results. I wouldn’t expect it to sound just like a rat though, even at higher gain. You could also just try a higher value gain pot (maybe 500kA). 

You could also try running without the charge pump, which should introduce more op amp clipping.  I messed around with this, and if I remember correctly the results were fairly subtle. But the results might be more noticeable if the circuit is modded for higher gain.


----------



## megatrav (Nov 27, 2020)

phi1 said:


> I made one with a ‘Voice’ knob (similar to Zendrive Voice knob).
> 
> For the voice knob I put a 1kC pot in series between R8 and C5. (Don’t add R8 to the pcb, use the holes for R8 to attach wires for the pot and add the 470R resistor offboardThis mod changes the cutoff frequency where low frequencies are cut before clipping.
> 
> ...


That is very helpful! I think I may also apply the higher value pot trick to the volume pot to get more output from the pedal.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 27, 2020)

That would not work. What changing a pot’s value does depends on where it is in the circuit, increasing the vol pot value would not make it louder. If you want it louder you could use red leds instead of the 1n914s. This would also affect the character of the clipping. I believe the turbo rat uses LEDs instead of 1n914, so you could read descriptions of that.


----------



## megatrav (Nov 27, 2020)

phi1 said:


> That would not work. What changing a pot’s value does depends on where it is in the circuit, increasing the vol pot value would not make it louder. If you want it louder you could use red leds instead of the 1n914s. This would also affect the character of the clipping. I believe the turbo rat uses LEDs instead of 1n914, so you could read descriptions of that.


Ohhh okay. Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## megatrav (Apr 30, 2021)

Any ideas for cutting out some of the high end in the circuit. 
I realize this is what the Cut knob does. Would increasing the value of the potentiometer help?
I guess I want to change the brightest point to be slightly less bright or change the sweep of the pot so it the cut off isn’t as sudden (I hope that makes sense)
I think I will also be adding the bass control and the trim pot suggested by @phi1


----------



## phi1 (Apr 30, 2021)

You could try 250kA, that would keep the max brightness in tact, but adjust the range and center point. You could also increase R11 or C8. This would adjust the whole range, so max wouldn’t be as bright as stock.

adding a voice knob or bass knob I think helps he pedal sound more balanced without changing the cut control.


----------

